# Concrete Expansion Joint Replacement



## dwycoff

My 6 year old home already has about 1/2 of the driveway and sidewalk wood in the expansion joints rotted away. Does anyone know the best way to repair this or know of someone that can do it for me?


----------



## Korndog

Yep mine too, I when to Lowes and got some concrete caulk in the paint dept. where the caulk, liquid nails and etc. are located and did it myself.


----------



## newsharker

yes that stuff will work well. the wood around your house will only invite termites. I was a stone mason for almost 15 years we used eather that (self leveling for flat level work or not self leveling for sloped work) or deco seal, np1 also works well.1. dig old joint material out 2. pour a thin layer of sand...just enough to fill deep holes.3. shove backer rod(foam rod from hardware store. comes in bags looks like real thin hose) just push it in leave 1-2" for caulk.4. cold beer.


----------



## Jolly Roger

If you use self leveling to repair you will want to use SL1.


----------



## mastercylinder60

i did this about a year ago on a natural stone deck. i used vulkem 45 self-leveling caulk. this job was not as nearly easy as i thought it was going to be. if i were going to do it again, i'd hire a professional.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Hey Monkeyman


Any local Contractor's supply should have SL1, lowes or Home Depot may have it also. Most any self leveling compound concrete joint sealer will work. SL1 is the best cold compound for joint sealing, easy to work with and does not run. Got to be careful with some of the cold compounds, they will run bad in our heat and do not like high hummidity.


----------



## 007

Shepler's on Almeda carries eveything that you'll need for the job.


----------



## Tate

There is a guy in the Houston area who invented these rubber pieces that snap in where the rotted boards are. He has every imaginable size and several colors. I don't think they are expensive. I can't think of the name of the product right now, but a buddy of mine did it and it looks great. I will find out and post the name of it for anyone who might be interested.

Tate


----------



## 47741

Tate said:


> There is a guy in the Houston area who invented these rubber pieces that snap in where the rotted boards are. He has every imaginable size and several colors. I don't think they are expensive. I can't think of the name of the product right now, but a buddy of mine did it and it looks great. I will find out and post the name of it for anyone who might be interested.
> 
> Tate


Yes find out!

To add to your thread, since I have to do the same thing soon- Is there a way to kill/remove tree roots that have lodged themselves in between the cracks? I have a POS cypress tree that has killed one block of concrete (12'x8' section) and its shoving the next section away/pushing on the house foundation.


----------



## 007

SaltyTX said:


> Yes find out!
> 
> To add to your thread, since I have to do the same thing soon- Is there a way to kill/remove tree roots that have lodged themselves in between the cracks? I have a POS cypress tree that has killed one block of concrete (12'x8' section) and its shoving the next section away/pushing on the house foundation.


You have to get rid of the roots.....cut them out, if not, you're gonna have bigger problems down the road.


----------



## spurgersalty

*yeah*

are you kidding me? the man that poured the concrete didn't come back the next day and pull the caps and seal it off with something. I do this for a living in the plants and have done some side jobs also. I always seal joints. by the way, Jolly Roger, kudos for knowing about SL1. probably the best around.pricey but the best. my company uses this in bulk. dwycoff if you use this you want to limit the amount because its expensive, so just like someone else said fill it with sand or backer rod and leave about a half inch up top for the sealant. this is really a very tedious, but not hard, task. normaly after a pour some one comes back to wreck forms and rip "zip" strip then seal joints. this prolongs wood life by preventing water from running in on the wood and keeping foreign materials like dirt and sand from gettin in initially before any expansion begins to take place and giving the concrete more material and leverage to push with. also cut the roots off. you don't have to tunnel under the slab, just cut them off at the edge;


----------



## Tate

SaltyTX said:


> Yes find out!
> 
> To add to your thread, since I have to do the same thing soon- Is there a way to kill/remove tree roots that have lodged themselves in between the cracks? I have a POS cypress tree that has killed one block of concrete (12'x8' section) and its shoving the next section away/pushing on the house foundation.


I got busy today at work and forgot to ask him. I just sent him an email. I will let you know what I find out. I think it is real easy. You measure what you need and the width and they cut it for you I believe. I think they will send you some samples to check out. I saw a box of the samples and they looked pretty cool.


----------



## spurgersalty

*almost forgot*

oh and by the way, pick a day thats sunny with no chance of rain. joint sealers do not like rain. you will have a very bad mess on your hands.


----------



## Tate

SaltyTX said:


> Yes find out!
> 
> To add to your thread, since I have to do the same thing soon- Is there a way to kill/remove tree roots that have lodged themselves in between the cracks? I have a POS cypress tree that has killed one block of concrete (12'x8' section) and its shoving the next section away/pushing on the house foundation.


Hey, here is the website. http://www.slabgasket.com


----------



## dwycoff

Thanks for all the help! It looks like backer rod and SL1 are the way to go. I found a pretty informative web site here:
Backer Rod - http://www.bestmaterials.com/Backer_Rod.aspx
SL1 - http://www.bestmaterials.com/detail.aspx?ID=11161
I think I will wait for a cool fall with no chance of rain day and see if I can do it myself!


----------



## fishz

*Expansion Joints*

I've had some luck filling up expansion joints with a pavement sealant my buddy recommended to me. I used it on a home construction project last year and it worked really well. http://www.dowcorning.com/content/construction/conspave/


----------



## scotthaines

Hello all,
If I may introduce myself, my name is Scott and I own and operate a company called (Masters of Mastic), We do expansion joint replacement in and around Houston. 
Let me explain...

We install MASTIC, caulking, sealant or elastomeric polyurethane, a 100% water 
impermeable self leveling epoxy, in joints for driveways, pools, walkways, decks, 
parking lots and most other expansion control joints.

We also repair CONCRETE CRACKS in driveways, walkways, and patio's. Mastic is a two-part Self Leveling polyurethane sealant with over 80 color choices to match most colored concrete. *The Mastic/Urethane Sealant* has a Service life between 5 to 20 years. Sealing your driveway expansion joints with Mastic sealant helps prevent soil erosion under your driveway concrete slab(s). Thus, increasing the life span of your driveway and helps prevent concrete movement and cracking.

Average price. $2.49 FT up to 1" width x 1/2" Depth.

2x4 joints at $3.99 FT x 7/8" Depth.

Crack repair is $2.99 FT.

*We remove rotted wood*, weeds and debris from existing expansion/control joints and replace it with a backer rod filler and polyurethane sealant, giving you the confidence that your restoration project is protected from the elements. Concrete comes in many colors and so does our product. We can match almost any color you need! We Use a High Grade polyurethane sealant Used in Major construction and industrial markets including transportation, marine, and automotive where critical environments need to 

be impermeable to water!

*Your home and property should not be the exception!*

Please feel free to call with any questions or you can visit my website at:
www.mastersofmastic.com

Thank You
Scott Haines
713-907-8301
Masters of Mastic


----------



## iridered2003

pool warehouse or whatever its called there on I45 around baybrook has some pourable ext stuff. works good. just did about 250ft or so around pool and it come out GOOD!


----------



## scotthaines

*Pool Coping And Expansion Joints*

It may look good at first but, if you don't grind the joints properly..
The sealant you pour in the joints won't adhere/stick very long.

fyi

Scott
Masters of Mastic
www.mastersofmastic.com


----------



## iridered2003

scotthaines said:


> It may look good at first but, if you don't grind the joints properly..
> The sealant you pour in the joints won't adhere/stick very long.
> 
> fyi
> 
> Scott
> Masters of Mastic
> www.mastersofmastic.com


you think? i did mine awhile back and it looks outstanding. i believe being clean, the joint clean and dry, its no big deal. i did some over 15 years ago and it still looks good.


----------



## hoosierplugger

Jolly Roger said:


> If you use self leveling to repair you will want to use SL1.


X2. I dust the stuff with sand while its wet. Blends right in.


----------



## kodman1

X2 on Backer Rod and SL1


----------



## scotthaines

*Concrete Expansion Joint Replacement Company*

Hello everyone,

Please allow me to introduce myself.

My name is Scoot Haines. I own and operate a company
Called Masters of Mastic. (www.mastersofmastic.com)

We install MASTIC, caulking, sealant or elastomeric polyurethane, a 100% water impermeable self leveling epoxy, in joints for driveways, pools, walkways, decks, parking lots and most other expansion control joints.

We also repair CONCRETE CRACKS in driveways, walkways, and patio's. Mastic is a two-part Self Leveling polyurethane sealant with over 80 color choices to match most colored concrete. Sealing your driveway expansion joints with Mastic sealant helps prevent soil erosion under your driveway concrete slab(s). Thus, increasing the life span of your driveway and helps prevent concrete movement and cracking.

Average price. $2.59 FT up to 1" width x 1/2" Depth. 2x4 joints at $3.99 FT x 7/8" Depth. Crack repair is $2.99 FT.

Let me know if I can help you out with a FREE Estimate.

Thank You
Scott Haines
Masters of Mastic
713-907-8301
[email protected]


----------

